# Table repair



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Guys
Our MH table is a hollow type construction with melamine type top surface and wooden surround. My Wife dropped a can of pop on it yesterday and the melamine surface now has a deep dent/split in it. (Which joins one or two other shallow dents!)
Does anyone know of a repair method-either DIY or is there a specialist for this kind of job?
Many thanks for any advice!


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Waleem, Bad luck there, the only satisfactory way to repair is a new piece of laminate over the top. The trouble is laminate is roughly between £40 & £120 a sheet from a suppliers unless you have a cabinet maker locally who will sell you an offcut, alternatively look for a new tabletop at the shows, Steve


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi only replace the laminate or get new table
ps sergent beat me to it whilst on loo
terry


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the mishap I have recently done a repair because of a similar accident with my table. After doing a lot of searching I have been told that the thin laminate sheets are not available anymore. We tried everywhere but could only get the normal thickness boards and not in the color and pattern I wanted.

I did try to push up the crack by making a drill hole from underneath putting an old flat iron on the top so I wouldn't push it through and then filled the gap with with silicon, it did raise the surface slightly but not enough. So carried on looking for laminate.

We were giving up hope until we passed the fablon rolls and there was a roll of nearly the exact pattern. All I did was use some filler to level the top surface and rubbed it down until it was level again and then put the fablon on.

The surface will take a hot cup but we put down mats. Its now looks respectable again. The photos are of the finished table with the fablon on.

If you do find a source for the sheet laminate could you let us know.

The photo are the finished table with the fablon on


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Arnold laver sell formica sheets also ask at your local Builders merchats as they may know somewhere local
terry


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi Arnold laver sell formica sheets also ask at your local Builders merchats as they may know somewhere local
> terry


Thanks terry I have already tried them and they only have a few colours in the 0.9mm thick sheets and none would look right.

Christine


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Waleem, Try these, this is where we get them for work & I got some for some worktops i made in the house, Stantons (Weybridge) Ltd
Canal Bridge, Byfleet Rd, New Haw, Addlestone, Surrey KT15 3JE 
Tel: 01932 848131 , Steve


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Christine also try your local shopfitters and bar fitters.It maybe worth phoning your M/H brand dealer to see if they have any or from where they get it from
terry
Don't get hung up on0.9mm you can get lots of thickness sheets and they all look the same when fitted


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Our top near the sink has started to develop cracks in the surface and are hoping we will get a replacement under warranty.
Meanwhile we have used some stick on tiles from www.stickandgo.com.
They are very good and you can cut them to any shape you need.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try http://www.formica.co.uk/
terry


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi try http://www.formica.co.uk/
> terry


Thanks for that link terry, they look very promising. I had totally forgotten the name Formica.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi also gooogle DECAMEL lots on there
terry


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a look at http://www.repairproducts.co.uk/page8.htm


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

Formica is the solution! I re laminated all the kitchen area and the table in our 1995 van.
I paid £50 inc vat at Nixon Knowles ( 0115 9865252) for a 3m x 1m sheet They had hundreds of designs.
Its hard to work with as is very brittle and requires good contact adhesive but gives a great finish.
best of luck
Nick


----------

